# Motobecane Nomad



## wrongway (Nov 20, 2020)

Not far from me, 40 miles, is a fairly clean looking Nomad. It's silver. Has stem shifters. It appears to be all there. Looks quite rideable, but probably could use a cleaning, greasing and maybe new tires. He is asking $50. What can you tell me about these bikes? This model? I've always been a Raleigh guy. (sorry, no pictures)


----------



## slowride (Nov 20, 2020)

wrongway said:


> Not far from me, 40 miles, is a fairly clean looking Nomad. It's silver. Has stem shifters. It appears to be all there. Looks quite rideable, but probably could use a cleaning, greasing and maybe new tires. He is asking $50. What can you tell me about these bikes? This model? I've always been a Raleigh guy. (sorry, no pictures)



2nd from bottom of the line / entry level equivalent to Peugeot uo8 or Raleigh Grand Prix. Pics /specs from 75. All comes down to condition. All told , nice riders and well finished bikes.


----------



## wrongway (Nov 20, 2020)

Looks like an almost dead-on duplicate to a Raleigh Record or my '72 BSA?


----------

